# Nailed a Garbage Picker



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Saw this tree rat going through my garbage as the wind had blown the lid open overnight. Stepped out onto the back porch and let a marble fly from about 20 feet off. Caught him right where I was aiming and it was almost instant lights out, dead before I got over to him. He's a solid little fellow, might make a good stew, might go in the freezer. I'm currently undecided lol.

Hope you're having a better day than him! 

















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good shooting


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank You, he sat up just right for me when I opened the door. Guess he hoped I hadn't seen him lol. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Is that the real deal simple shot scout or the chinese knockoff clone I sent you? Can't tell the difference from the picture.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Is that the real deal simple shot scout or the chinese knockoff clone I sent you? Can't tell the difference from the picture.


Don't own any Simple Shot frames, this is the Chinese clone you were gracious enough to send me. 

Seems to work okay LOL..

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I see you have the black variation of gray squirrels there.

We have them in parts of Kansas, too.

They can be a little trickier to lock in on with some backgrounds.

Good shooting!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks guys! @KawKan yeah there pretty much everywhere up here. They can be a real nuisance they seem to be more brazen than other color morphs, could just be me.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Good shot! I am still trying to determine what size lead ball hunts good but still gives good weight to ball count ratio...what did you hit him with?
Also, on my next squirrel, I wanted to try cooking in a native fashion. I was told to simply field dress, then impale on stick and roast over the fire. Taking an intermediate step to wash the burned hair from the skin as optional. Was advised to stand upwind when the fur starts to singe!
Otherwise I crockpot most of mine...


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Way to whack that tree rat. Well done. FUUUUWACK :lol:


----------

